# Northern Spain



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Any good recommendations for Northern Spain please, that new Ferry service to Gijon seems as cheap as chips and don't have the time to drive down at the moment


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

For what time of year? At the moment it's bloody freezing up there.

For us, Northern Spain is fantastic....but in the mid-June-to-mid-September period. Sea food to die for. 
Picos de Europa lovely. 
Santiago a must.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We are looking to travel last week of July and first two weeks of August

Many thanks


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We were around there sept this year the aire at the safari park at cabarceno n43.35802w3.81959 was excellent, tarmacced car park next to a lake through the back overlooking an African style water hole with elephants etc,
Your also near the portugese border and there is another really good aire at the castle Braganca n41.80417w6.74611, the little military museum is worth a visit the castle keep has 4 floors with displays laid out chronologically and you can climb out on to the roof with views for miles,
A few years ago we went the Costa verde (green coast) along the pilgrim route to Santiago de compostela, called the Camino quite a famous trip even for a non religious type like myself very impressive.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sideways86 said:


> We are looking to travel last week of July and first two weeks of August
> 
> Many thanks


A nice time, but don't expect empty camp sites. They will be rammed as we know the Spanish do pack them in.
We have never used campsites there but have seen them and have wilded. Some nice locations can become out of bounds from mid July until late August.
Asturius and Galicia are still among our favourite destinations, depending on weather, as it can rain!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've been across there to Galicia twice in the Summer (Mrs Adonisito is from La Coruna). Wild camping will be your best bet, sites will be noisy and full and the aire at Cabarceno tried to charge us 25E to park, we drove off obviously. It seems like there is little or no charge outside peak season.
From memory we used Playa de Toro car park at Llanes, right on the sea, another cliff top car park at Lluanco where we stayed for 2 nights, there was a tap in the park and a drain cover for the loo, police drove past regularly and only waved. A nice quiet camping site with some space was at Playa del Tauran, that is worth a visit. Other than that car parks, quays and docks did it for us and there are two aires now in La Coruna, one under the Torre de Hercules and another on the other side of town underneath the funicular.

Brilliant area to visit, even in July / August


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

You said 'Some nice locations can become out of bounds from mid July until late August. '

Did you mean legally or just untenable because of overcrowding?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> You said 'Some nice locations can become out of bounds from mid July until late August. '
> 
> ...


We have been on a couple of small tolerated places, but at the end of June the Guarda Civil came around, checking passports and told us that all m/hs had to be off from 1st July.
There was no problem, but they wanted the area for high season overspill beach car parking. There was only 4 or 5 of us and we were the only non Spanish
It just gets busy in high season
Regarding legalities, if we are asked to move, we would irrespective of rights and wrongs, as we want to be relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Other than that car parks, quays and docks did it for us and there are two aires now in La Coruna, one under the Torre de Hercules and another on the other side of town underneath the funicularst


There's a third aire, at San Pedro de Vismo. I put in in the MHF database about 3 years ago. Free, huge, excellent sea views and very very quiet. We were there in January and it was a bit lonely but I can' t imagine it getting full as there are 2 huge car parks. Services are on the bottom car park but that slopes in places so better to sleep on the top car park. We could not get in to the Torre aire as there was a football tournament at the neighbouring stadium. We tried the Aquarium parking but only for the afternoon as it was being sandblasted by wind and spray.

I guess it will be rammed in summer but we liked the village of Santillana del Mar.

G


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> There's a third aire, at San Pedro de Vismo. I put in in the MHF database about 3 years ago. Free, huge, excellent sea views and very very quiet. We were there in January and it was a bit lonely but I can' t imagine it getting full as there are 2 huge car parks.
> 
> G


Not always so quiet - we were there in August, and the bar down from the aire had very loud dance music. On the plus side, it didn't go on late, and the aire otherwise was great.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

And don't forget the lovely wire at San Sebastian. Great position (about 25/30 mins level walk to the centre) in a lovely stylish city with great food and lovely beach. Don't miss their version of tapas called "pincho". Larger and dare I say tastier.

Gary.


----------

